# How much drop with 40mm os 17x8 ans 245/45-17 tires ?



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey all !
I am usually a lurker here but I have not found the information that I am seeking today.
I have a 2004 and I am in the process of rebuilding the suspension. I have the front totaly removed and I have all of my bushings.I bought a set of Pedders 1inch drop springs for the front and have not decided on the rear yet.I was going to use the peders 1/2 inch drop in the rear but now I am wondering If my new rims will clear the fender lips front and rear with the Pedders 1in front and the 1/2 in rear with my 17x8 40mm os wheels and my BFG KDW 245/45-17 tires. I got the tires and drove threemilse home and realided that the drivers strut was rubbing si I tore the front down to Install a new suspension and then later got the wheels. I took all of my measurements with the stock rims. I want the 40mm to make sure that there is plenty of room at the strut.
My question is how much drop can I do with my wheel tire combo ?
Any body running this combo ? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
:confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

With an eight mm difference in offset you should be able to drop it as low as you want without rubbing with a stock size tire. Why didn't you get a wider wheel and tire combo?


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't go wider or bigger on the tires and wheels because at first I was just going to use my factory wheels. Everything was fine until I put the BFG tires on it and drove it home.I have used the BFG on my Mustangs and really like them so I decided to put a set on my GTO. Well I guess they are wider than the yokohoma tires that were on it in the same size. I got the parts to fix the strut rub and decided to lower it as well. I took some measurements and because I liked the low sagging look of the wore out factory stuff I decided to get a drop to closely mimic it. I didn't want it to sit like a factory Mustang with a huge space in the fender well.After measuring,I decided from where it was sitting on it's sagging suspension that I would like to raise the rear about 1/4 inch and drop the front about another 1/2 to 3/4 inch. This would give it a nice rake and keep it close to where it is sitting "factory". Well during all of the resaerch I decided to change the wheel offset for some more strut clearance but I had to use a factory size because I had the new tires so I ended up with what I have now.I was pretty sure that the front would work with the 1 inch drop but I was not sure if the tires would scrub the rear fender lip with the extra 8mm offset and the 1/2 inch drop springs.I have it on jack stands with the suspension tore out so I can't see where the wheels will sit in the fender well.
Thanks for the responce.I thought that I might have to go with a 1/2 drop in the front and a stock height in the rear but like I said I didn't want the big gap of space.

Thanks again...:cheers


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone here have this wheel tire combo with a drop ?


----------

